# Im a 16 year old artist. How much would you sell this drawing for?



## julxa (May 24, 2018)

Ive drawn a portrait pencil drawing and, i'm not sure how to price it or what it would be worth,

Its 56x76 cm big, which is 22x30 inch

Appreciate your help!

https://imgur.com/a/EaoL2Kj

Thanks,


----------



## Sarang TP (Apr 8, 2021)

julxa said:


> Ive drawn a portrait pencil drawing and, i'm not sure how to price it or what it would be worth,
> 
> Its 56x76 cm big, which is 22x30 inch
> 
> ...


Your drawing is amazing 👍. But I don't know how to price it, you can calculate according to the time that you took to complete it. By the way, which paper is this?


----------

